# Besseae



## paphioland (Dec 6, 2006)

'ChillPepper' x 'Colossal' Z6753







A very select Besseae from OZ. It has a span of *9.2-9.3 cm*. Petal width 3 cm. Has great color, form but was damaged by cold and shipment. It has a new bud when it blooms I will post an updated pic.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone seen or heard of besseae much bigger than this one?


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

I think Lien had a 10cm one from the OZ batch last year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2006)

I wonder how big 'Colossal' was.


----------



## lienluu (Dec 7, 2006)

paphioland said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of besseae much bigger than this one?



I've bloomed one that was 9.2 and one that was 9.4. Last year I bloomed one out that was 10.3 or 10.4 I don't remember now. I didn't label the plant either so i have no idea which one it is anymore.


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

Definitely post when the next bud flowers, as it's sort of hard to see the flower through the measuring tape. oke:


----------



## paphioland (Dec 7, 2006)

lienluu said:


> I've bloomed one that was 9.2 and one that was 9.4. Last year I bloomed one out that was 10.3 or 10.4 I don't remember now. I didn't label the plant either so i have no idea which one it is anymore.



Cool Lien, that is incredible! How was the color and form on the 10+ plant??? Do you remember the cross or have a pic?? Can't wait to see it when it blooms again!


----------



## paphioland (Dec 7, 2006)

Heather said:


> Definitely post when the next bud flowers, as it's sort of hard to see the flower through the measuring tape. oke:



I will. I just took a pic as I took it out of the box. It took a small beating in transit. I will def post a pic Heather! I am actually excited to see.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 7, 2006)

lienluu said:


> I've bloomed one that was 9.2 and one that was 9.4. Last year I bloomed one out that was 10.3 or 10.4 I don't remember now. I didn't label the plant either so i have no idea which one it is anymore.



Is your 10+ the biggest you have heard of Lien????


----------



## Kyle (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres one from Ecuagenera: 11 cm. I think they have had bigger as well.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, I think that's the largest I've seen. 

Not that I'm saying that larger is always better, unless you are looking for awards. Beautiful bloom, either way!

- Matt


----------



## paphioland (Dec 8, 2006)

wow nice


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)

Bigger is not always better!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> Bigger is not always better!



Suuuure Heather 

My biggest has been 10cm x 8cm, and can be seen here for size reference:




It came from H. P. Norton's line of breeding.

Definitely post a pic of the next flower!!

Jon


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 8, 2006)

Dear Jon-
VERY NIIIIIIIIIIIICE!

Dear Paphioland-
I like your very much too. Please post more of your collection.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2006)

Ha! Petal envy.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice...all of them


----------



## paphioland (Jan 10, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> I wonder how big 'Colossal' was.



I have asked terry before. It was in the 9 cm range not bigger than the best of this new crop


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 10, 2007)

The biggest AOS awarded one was 9.2cm horizontal. I've heard of 11+cm out of OZ, although I haven't seen it to confirm. I think that a flower that large probably loses some of its charm, unless the petals gain an appropriate amount of width. Personally, I'd rather have a 9cm flower with very wide petals than a 13 cm one with narrow petals.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2007)

We need more photos!!!


----------

